# [Solved]Czytanie danych z ekranu

## Vibe

Witam,

  Chciałbym się spytać - czy jest jakiś inny sposób na spowolnienie czytania tekstu na ekranie monitora?Mam na myśli sytuację gdy wpisujemy w konsoli np:

```

emerge -pv xorg-server

```

i dostajemy kilkanaście wierszy tekstu który nie mieści się na ekranie.

wiem że jest sposób na to np:

```

emerge -pv xorg-server | less

```

ale tekst jest tylko biały a chciałbym aby wszystkie komunikaty były wyświetlane w kolorach - ponieważ jest to znacznie bardziej czytelne i przyjazne dla początkującego użytkownika.

Pozdrawiam i z góry bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź!   :Smile: Last edited by Vibe on Sat Feb 12, 2011 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

Rozwiązanie: użyć screen'a

screen robi własny bufor po którym można się poruszać nie wplywa na kolorki.

Jest jescze script który loguje wszystkie rzeczy z output/input danej konsoli.

Ewnetualnie możesz użyć jakiegoś nowoczesnego terminala który obsługuje scrolowanie:

----------

## Vibe

Zainstalowałem screen`a ale prawdę powiedziawszy to nie wiem jakich poleceń użyć abym mógł go w tym celu użyć.(próbowałem przeróżnych)Czy mógłbyś podać choć jedną, która umożliwiłaby czytanie wszystkich wyświetlonych danych w kolorach?

Pozdrawiam i z góry bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź!  :Smile: 

----------

## Crenshaw

Wlasciwe polecenie to "screen -L". Wlacza sie nowy shell w ktorym wykonujesz polecenie ktore chcesz. Odlaczasz sie od screena. Podlaczasz sie z powrotem. Czytasz. (byc moze trzeba ustawic mu ile ma pamietac). Generalnie man screen jest Twoim przyjacielem.

----------

## joi_

shift+pageup nie wystarcza?

emerge -pv --color y xorg-server|less tez dziala  :Wink: 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *joi_ wrote:*   

> shift+pageup nie wystarcza?
> 
> 

 

to zwykle przechowuje ograniczona ilosc linii, i przy dluzszej kompilacji logi sie nie mieszcza

----------

## joi_

Vibe'a interesowal wynik emerge -pv XXX, a nie kompilacji  :Very Happy: 

na kolorowe logi kompilacji mozna popatrzec w /var/tmp/portage-logs (choc kolorow przy budowaniu to za wiele nie ma)

----------

## Bastian82

mozna tez

```
emerge -pv pakiet |more
```

----------

